# Climbing Harness VS Arborist HArness



## Oldschooljeep48 (May 17, 2010)

Hey Guys, I was looking at harnesses and wondering what the diffrence was between a Climbing and the Arborist harnesses. Just visually the climbing harnesses are much smaller and dont look like they are as heavy duty, but they have to be safe and secure right? I dont climb much, maybe 3 times a year, 5 or 6 MAX, so it really dosent get much use, would the cheaper climbign harnesses be ok? 

First, I dont use a chain saw up in the tree, its all done by hand. Second, I just climb everything, no spurs, no overhead line. So i am just looking for a way to keep me safe up in the canopy.

Thanks for your help and clarification.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 17, 2010)

I think the real main difference is the Arborist Saddles our made much more heavy duty to support extra weight of the equipment and built to be climbed in day in and day out.

Recreational climbing saddles are designed for light weight and mainly to support the climber and minimal gear compared to an arborist. For what you describe, you and a handsaw? I would think a climbing saddle would hold you fine. 

Nothing wrong with tossing a climb line up before you start and still free climbing. Yeah its a little slower stopping to tend slack but you be a hell of a lot safer.

Welcome to AS


----------



## Bermie (May 17, 2010)

Another difference is an arborist harness is a sit harness/work position harness...designed to support your weight while working with both hands, so the leg loops and back pad are much wider to spread the load and not cut into you while you work.
A climbing harness is just there for safety in case you fall, so doesn't need to be super comfortable for hour after hour with your weight bearing into it.

Moving about up in a tree canopy entails more than just tying in at the point of cutting, the overhead line allows you to get way out from the trunk, to where cuts are more optimum, especially using a handsaw! Check it out, its much more fun to swing around a tree with a high tie in point than grapple the branch or trunk with just a lanyard!


----------



## Oldschooljeep48 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys!

I didnt think about being more agile in the tree, I guess i was just thinking that I should be harnessed in instead of just "hanging on" while up there. I do see the advantages of the correct harness. I guess it will come down to what I really see myself doing up there. If I am sticking to the smaller stuff, the climbing harness might be Ok, but if I need to go higher or spend some time up there, I have no problem spend the $$ on somethign better.


----------



## Josh777 (May 18, 2010)

The 60 dollar climbing harness that you'd find in a climbing/outdoor outfitter store is designed for fall arrest when "sport climbing" a rock face or in a climbing gym. It's not really meant to hang in for extended periods of time, it's just not what it was designed for. I'm not saying they're not capable of keeping you safe during tree climbing, but they definitely won't be as comfortable or ideal for the task. 

On the other hand an arborist saddle will have a few added benefits. Namely, much thicker back and leg pads, wider pads, D ring attachments on either side to attach a flipline, sturdier harness structure all around meant for constant use for years to come, and sometimes a sturdy loop on the back meant for attaching a fall arrest chest harness. All these things add up the more time that you spend in a tree.

For your situation with only climbing four or five times a year, maybe it isn't worth it but it sure would be a lot more comfortable when you did. Best of luck in choosing a saddle! -Josh


----------



## tree md (May 18, 2010)

If I were doing what you do I would get a lower end arborist saddle. Trust me, it is going to be much more comfortable than a rock climbing harness. I would look at a Weaver or Buckingham 4 D saddle and invest in a half inch climbing line as well. Not only will the climbing line make it possible to position better and do more in the tree it is also there for a life line in the event you cut yourself badly with the handsaw or encounter bees or wasps and need to bail out of the tree quickly. Plus it's just plain fun to climb and repel on a rope. Get the Tree Climbers Companion to use as a field manual to learn your climbing knots and other basics.


----------



## Oldschooljeep48 (May 19, 2010)

Tree MD, I think you hit it on the head. I have been looking at more harnesses at some online stores and id rather par $150 for a basic arborist saddle then $50 for a rock harness that will just keep me from falling. the $$ isnt much to just upgrade now rather than finding out the cheaper harness just isnt going to cut it.

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## imagineero (May 29, 2010)

would have to agree with the other posters...

I come from a background of working in mountain rescue, rock climbing and some industrial access. Climbing harnesses are primarily made to be light, and the cheaper ones have little or no padding. They are made to only catch you during a fall as when free climbing you are not using the harness to support you in any way. If you sit in a harness like this for even a few minutes you will be cutting off circulation of blood to your body in a way that may give you a whole new perspective on the value of your life.

There are heavier standards of harness out there, some made for big wall climbing that have very generous padding and lots of gear loops. The loops are pretty much all plastic though, and you wont find much metal on any (again, the weight). Aid climbing harnesses are pretty good and well padded, designed to be sat in for long periods of time and well built. but they arent what you could call cheap.

Climbing harnesses have some appeal if you do a lot of climbing, whether its rock or tree. There are some very advanced systems out there for gear hauling, chest harnesses, ascension systems for caving and industrial access etc which can make getting up a tree seem like nothing at all. But none of them are designed to have sharp tools nearby! 

I'd say go with a dedicated saddle, or a deadset cheapy climbing harness. If you get a saddle, go quality as you'll not want to buy this a second time. A cheap climbing harness can be had for well under $50 and will give you some measure for safety. When i started climbing we tied ourselves into harnesses made from lengths of webbing, either tube webbing or seatbelt type material. it was uncomfortable and annoying, but safe and cheap if you know how to tie the right knots. 

Shaun


----------



## Josh777 (Jun 2, 2010)

imagineero said:


> If you get a saddle, go quality as you'll not want to buy this a second time.



This is the real heart of the matter. Buying a good saddle = being happy!


----------

